# Website



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

I actually thought we had a thread where members (the established, awesome ones) shared their websites, but all I've found is my comment in springs's thread about _her_ website saying 'I thought we had a thread where members shared their websites.' 

Anyways...

I've just updated mine: ejtett - Home

Please check out the biography and bibliography in particular. I've added links to my 300 worders.


----------



## Glitch (Oct 1, 2013)

That photo looks familiar


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

That's what I look like when I'm writing.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks fab. Must up sorting mine out. Time is required with my web guru.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 1, 2013)

You need to blog more - makes me appear like a regular chatterbox, which is saying something!! There is a thread somewhere, about websites, damned if I can find it, tho'...


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

I hate blogging. I don't mind it here where people will read it, but I just find it pointless anywhere else!


----------



## The Judge (Oct 1, 2013)

So, are you going to update your blog now...? 


(When I first saw those eyelashes, my first thought was "Spiders!" then when the near-panic ended, "Blimey, she's taking this tattoo lark a bit far!" )


EDIT:  Bum.  Boneman beat me to it!  To be serious for a second -- if you're not interested in blogging there, you're better off removing it altogether, as it makes it look as if you're not bothered, which isn't quite the attitude you want to portray, even if it is accurate.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 1, 2013)

Could you link both? I have a problem with bloggr - it isn't linking the website to the right blog and I'd like to change platforms as I've hated bloggr. Anyone reccommend a different one?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

The Judge said:


> EDIT:  Bum.  Boneman beat me to it!  To be serious for a second -- if you're not interested in blogging there, you're better off removing it altogether, as it makes it look as if you're not bothered, which isn't quite the attitude you want to portray, even if it is accurate.



But I might use it in the future! If someone was looking, I'd write stuff.



springs said:


> Could you link both?



Me? Both of what?


----------



## The Judge (Oct 1, 2013)

Mouse said:


> But I might use it in the future! If someone was looking, I'd write stuff.


Could you hide it until then?  My website provider allows for me to keep some pages off the visible menu -- if yours does the same, I'd shift the blog out of public view, at least for the moment.  A gap of a few months looks like someone is busy.  A gap of 2+ years looks like someone who doesn't care.

Alternatively, you could perhaps copy your blogs from here and shove them over there, which would fill it up and make it clear you are doing things.  Presumably the date on the blog is an automatic thing, so it would read eg today's date if you did it, but you could perhaps do a blog saying you've been blogging elsewhere and here they are (I suppose you could simply link to the blogs in that event rather than copying them across) or you could put the original dates in big bold letters/figures, so someone reading quickly won't see the date of actual posting there.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh, that's a good idea actually! Cheers, TJ. All of that sounds good.


----------



## lauren$77 (Oct 1, 2013)

Well you have a lovely bio photo mouse  

I had visions of you as that neanderthal you described with scary hair!  but what lies!! when you're obviously very photogenic


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

Ha, thanks! Well, I look like a Neanderthal usually.


----------



## The Judge (Oct 1, 2013)

Mouse said:


> I actually thought we had a thread where members (the established, awesome ones) shared their websites, but all I've found is my comment in springs's thread about _her_ website saying 'I thought we had a thread where members shared their websites.'





Boneman said:


> There is a thread somewhere, about websites, damned if I can find it, tho'...


I've had a think about this, and I'm pretty sure there isn't a specific thread for member websites.  My reason being 
(a) I'd have posted on it if there were and I can't recall doing that (though frankly some days I'm amazed I can recall my own name...) and 
(b) the mods would have to patrol it so no newbie-not-yet-allowed-to-self-promote members joined in -- I can recall writing a big warning in Perp's Chrons bibliography thread about that, but not for a website thread.

We've definitely had odd threads where websites have been mentioned, and others might have shoved their own in someone else's, but not one which gathers them together like the twittery thing, I don't think.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 1, 2013)

So, oh mod of wonder, should there be?


----------



## The Judge (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not sold on the idea, not least because it will attract spammers like wasps to a jam factory.  

We could get around the spammer-newbie problem by having the thread  locked, I suppose, so no one other than a mod could post there -- anyone  wanting to be listed, or to have a listing changed, would have to ask a  mod to do it.  In  that case it would simply be a plain directory, with no comments at all.   (And I won't go into the fact it would doubtless mean more work for  some poor beggar who is already working her modding talons to the  cuticle, of course...)

Actually, thinking about it further, if we were to have one, I think it would have to be a plain directory, ie the website address and nothing else, otherwise it would immediately be overwhelmed by all kinds of congratulatory mutterings, to the extent the actual posts containing information would be lost in a sea of comment and be of no help, anyway.  (I'm forcibly reminded of the directory of experts which quickly degenerated because members couldn't forbear commenting or asking questions.) Since, naturally, people will want feedback on their new/improved site, they'll therefore still be raising a separate "Look here" thread like this one.

Advantages: website information is all in one place -- but does it need to be?  If someone wants to look at my (very lovely and incredibly informative) website, all they have to do is check out my profile here, and there's the link.  Would it benefit anyone to have the directory where everyone is listed in haphazard order (and where, if mod-controlled, all the posts would be made by mods themselves, so people looking quickly for avatars wouldn't be helped)? Someone new to Chrons and interested in me through reading my posts is far more likely to go looking for my profile, I think, than go heading for Press Releases to check out a long list of websites to find mine. (I'm not sure if non-members can access profiles, but then, non-members are hardly likely to think of looking in PR for information about any of us anyway.)

Dunno.  One for Brian, I think.


----------



## DaCosta (Oct 1, 2013)

springs said:


> Could you link both? I have a problem with bloggr - it isn't linking the website to the right blog and I'd like to change platforms as I've hated bloggr. Anyone reccommend a different one?



I use wordpress. Clean design, easy to use and it has a large writer community. Give it a go.


----------



## Glitch (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree with TJ that people will look on our profiles for website and contact info.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 1, 2013)

TJ, didn't you mods do something with the writing group so that only members with more than x posts could post to it?


----------



## The Judge (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, but...  It doesn't only stop newbies posting, it stops them seeing the entire sub-forum.  I'm pretty sure there's no mechanism in the software to allow viewing but prevent posting -- if there were then we'd have considered it for both Critiques and Press Releases which require specific post counts to start threads (though not, of course, to post in those threads).  And if we were to limit viewing of the website directory to people with only, say, 100 posts, then I really don't see the point.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 2, 2013)

But there's nothing to stop you putting website details (ie the address) in 'extra info' on your personal details - so it will only be accessed by looking at the personal profile, rather than a newbie self-promotion 'advertisement' on the chrons. This of course doesn't get round the question of sharing the info...


----------



## Mouse (Nov 22, 2017)

Holy necro-threadbump, Batman.

Just updated my website: E.J. Tett Yes, I know the 'weebly' is in the address - when I have some money (ha ha ha ha ha ha ha) I'll buy the domain name. I've made it cleaner and sorted out most of (urgh) the links (the important ones have definitely been done), but does it look kinda plain now? I don't know how to make it more interesting.

(again, as I've mentioned twice in this thread already - I thought there was a thread for member websites... )


----------

